# New Stockdog photos and brags! + Lark's family



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

Went to a stockdog and conformation trial this past weekend and Hawkeye came home with some goods.

Two Reserve Winners dog awards, second and third places and his title in Open Ducks, and he also finished his Started Cattle title!









Here is Hawk with his breeder trialing on cattle

















Hawk and his breeder trialing on Ducks
Trial one









Trial two

























Lark also got to meet her mom for the first time since she was 8 weeks old and got to meet her dad for the first time ever! Here is a picture of the three of them
The dad is "WTCH VCH ASCA/Intl CH CarMel Knockn' Um Dead" and mom is "Touchstone Desert Savoir-Faire (3 Majors/12 points)"









I have more photos of other dogs from the trials if anyone wants me to post them


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Those are great!!! And congratulations on the goods too!


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

More more more! I'd love to see more pics. Did Lark and her momma recognize each other? I feel like that's a dumb question and they obviously would but I've always wondered how moms react to seeing their pups again.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

Sibe said:


> More more more! I'd love to see more pics. Did Lark and her momma recognize each other? I feel like that's a dumb question and they obviously would but I've always wondered how moms react to seeing their pups again.


Nope they had no idea who each other were, Lark was friendly towards her and all happy to see her but no more or less than any other dog she just met. Non of my dogs have ever showed a connection with parents that they hadn't seen since they were "toddlers" They might play with them and give them kisses but like I said no different than any other dog they just met and like.

I'll post the other photos sometime tonight.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Sibe said:


> More more more! I'd love to see more pics. Did Lark and her momma recognize each other? I feel like that's a dumb question and they obviously would but I've always wondered how moms react to seeing their pups again.


Susie, my oldest bulldog, is indifferent towards most dogs, but when it's her kids/grandkids it's a different story. She gets very excited to see them. I guess it really all depends on the dog. 

Great pictures Keechak, and congrats.


----------



## Bear2010 (Aug 21, 2012)

Beautiful babies and well done!! Congrats!!:clap2:


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

OK so here are some more photos from the weekend, I picked some of the more interesting and exciting shots to post.

A Kelpie working sheep

















Pushing the steer to the center chute









Hawkeye's brother









Natural bobtail rescue Aussie, Jet, getting his Started Ducks title









Natural bobtail Aussie from Austria 









Having too much fun









Calmly moving the stock









One more shot of Lark's mom


----------



## PackMomma (Sep 26, 2011)

Oh my gosh a floppy eared Kelpie!!  

Lovely pictures, thanks for sharing


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

PackMomma said:


> Oh my gosh a floppy eared Kelpie!!
> 
> Lovely pictures, thanks for sharing


lol I didn't know Kelpies were supposed to have pick ears this was the only one I ever met


----------



## Discodobe (Jan 5, 2012)

What's the WTCH title? In NZ it's working trials CH, but you guys don't have WT right?


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

Discodobe said:


> What's the WTCH title? In NZ it's working trials CH, but you guys don't have WT right?


It stands for Working Trial Champion in ASCA too but it's for dogs who have completed all three levels of all three stock types.
ASCA titles


----------



## PatchworkRobot (Aug 24, 2010)

Keechak said:


> Lark also got to meet her mom for the first time since she was 8 weeks old and got to meet her dad for the first time ever! Here is a picture of the three of them
> The dad is "WTCH VCH ASCA/Intl CH CarMel Knockn' Um Dead" and mom is "Touchstone Desert Savoir-Faire (3 Majors/12 points)"
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, I wonder which parent she takes after =P


Awesome photos and congrats on the good weekend!


----------



## RedGermanPinscher (Jun 22, 2012)

PatchworkRobot said:


> Wow, I wonder which parent she takes after =P
> 
> 
> Awesome photos and congrats on the good weekend!


 Hey, that's what I was gonna say!!! LoL...
Congratulations all the way around!!!


----------



## KodiBarracuda (Jul 4, 2011)

Keechak said:


> Pushing the steer to the center chute


I was raised on different ranches including one that bred a piedmontese double muscled bulls, but those are the biggest bovines I have ever seen in my entire life! What are they? My mind has just been blown. Or maybe those are really small dogs and my perception of size is off?

Those are fabulous pictures by the way.


----------



## HollowHeaven (Feb 5, 2012)

PatchworkRobot said:


> Wow, I wonder which parent she takes after =P


I've been sitting here looking at their traits figuring that out xD
She looks like a healthy balance of the two.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

KodiBarracuda said:


> I was raised on different ranches including one that bred a piedmontese double muscled bulls, but those are the biggest bovines I have ever seen in my entire life! What are they? My mind has just been blown. Or maybe those are really small dogs and my perception of size is off?
> 
> Those are fabulous pictures by the way.


That dog is about 30 pounds. The steer is a yearling calf not more than 900 pounds, a Hereford.


----------



## KodiBarracuda (Jul 4, 2011)

Keechak said:


> That dog is about 30 pounds. The steer is a yearling calf not more than 900 pounds, a Hereford.


That's probably it then. I was expecting the dog to be more like my 60 pound Kodi. Next to a 30 pound dog the steers don't look as big now.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

HollowHeaven said:


> I've been sitting here looking at their traits figuring that out xD
> She looks like a healthy balance of the two.


Here is what I think
She's got her mothers 
eyes 
lips 
tan point color
and bite

She's got her fathers 
color pattern
head shape
ears
and base color


----------



## PackMomma (Sep 26, 2011)

Keechak said:


> lol I didn't know Kelpies were supposed to have pick ears this was the only one I ever met


Haha I don't think the floppy ear trait is common in Kelpies, there is a person on here who has one, and then this picture you've posted is the 2nd floppy eared Kelpie I've seen, although when googling them in the past I've seent a lot that have one floppy and one pricked, but most I've seen havw pricked. Thumpers dad was a purebred and he had pricked, and all his siblings got all Kelpie looks too with pricked ears . I do think the floppy ears are cute though!


----------

